

Google’s Matias Duarte Talks Honeycomb, Tablets, and the Future of Android - ugh
http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/07/exclusive-interview-googles-matias-duarte-talks-honeycomb-tab/

======
ZeroGravitas
It's 25 minutes long, and a bunch of it is the Engadget interviewing trying to
goad him into insulting Android vendor's reskins but when he lets him actually
speak there's some interesting info about Google's strategy.

For example, referring to the Nexus S as a "concept car" intended to advertise
the engine they give away, and buttons (and other things) becoming optional in
future Android versions to allow vendors to make their own decisions about
what is best.

~~~
jkincaid
I don't think the goading was that bad. The skinning has been a real issue for
Android, and (having been in a similar situation) you can't ask questions like
that once and move on to another topic, otherwise you'll just get the response
the PR team crafted. You need to dance around a bit and hope something more
interesting comes out.

